# New Team Sweeney Wrestling classes



## teamsweeney2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

View attachment 502
View attachment 503


*
Freestyle wrestling classes*

*
**start Tues 30th Oct and Thur 1st Nov *

*
**6-7pm*

*
**£5 a session or £8 for both paid in advance on the tuesdays*

*
**@Brownlow Business Park*

*
**Bolton*

*
*

*
ALSO*

*
*

*
Freestyle wrestling classes*

*
Start Mon 22nd fri 26th October *

*
530-630pm*

*
£4 a class*

*
Everyweek*

*
@Trinity sportshall Gym*

*
**Manchester*

*
*

Team Sweeney Wrestling COACH :

David started wrestling in 2002 ,he was part of the cadet ,junior and senior GB Elite squad competing in tournaments all over the world and training camps, tours in Country's like China ,India ,Russia ,south Africa ,Ukraine ,Bulgaria and many more. David also was the 1st English wrestler ever to compete in Indian kushdi style mud wrestling picking up wins for his 1st time Experience and becoming a super star over there with 50,000 spectators in attendance.

David as coached wrestling to team wrestling gyms ,St Helens RugbyLeague ,schools ,disabilty people ,Shaolin Kungfu ,one to oneo privates ,training camps, MMA fighters such as Paul Cahoon ,Paul Sass ,Mark Adams ,Mark Scanlon. David as been a coach at SBG mainline for over a year and currently coaching at two other mma gyms 12gauge stockport and coventry mma working with pro's to beginners to people wanting to do it for a hobby. David was successful in most of his wrestling career and also being a full time athlete on the world class UK sport performance program.

These are all David's most important results in his career as a Freestyle wrestler

British Champion

English Champion

Scottish champion

Welsh champion

Irish champion

2nd South Africa Regional's

4th Jonny Reitz Africa

2nd Bulgaria

3rd Kudzin's cup Latvia

3rd Cups Estonia

4th Commonwealth Championships X4 medalist Kruibeke,Belgium

3rd Austrian Gran prix

X2 medalist Mcup Switzerland

3rd GB cup International

X2 medalist Spain

4th Cyprus 4th Barcelona

David is the co owner of team Sweeney mma and coaching his wrestling team 5 evenings a week, David coaches one student who is on the road to competing in the European and World junior Championships 2013. David is also the co owner of Caesar wrestling Seminars.

More Info

Www.davidsweeneywrestling.webs.com

Twitter : @teamsweeneymma

Facebook : teamsweeney mmawrestling

Call : 07856496000


----------

